# I'm back on track with a question



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I started the hypno again, my second time around. Tonight will be Day 3. I do have a question though...since this is the second time, can I "play" with the schedule a little bit and still get the proper benefit or should I stick to the schedule like glue like I did last time? I am asking because I really want to do Side 4, but it will be awhile before I get to it. Is it OK if I throw in Side 4 every now and then even if that isn't the scheduled side? I am doing it over again hoping to boost what I gained last time and achieve even more well being from the tapes. I want to get maximum benefit and don't want to mess that up by playing with the schedule. But, if I won't mess it up, I would like to mix it up a little. Any thoughts?Oh, just as an update...my stomach bug seems much better. It is still giving me a little trouble (like it hurt all day yesterday), but I am able to function. Yea!!!! I have been doing some "mind work" and feel I am making progress there. I am learning a lot about letting go of negative thoughts and emotions and letting the past go as well. It is very hard to do, but I feel it is necessary to my well being. I guess I am totally reassessing how I live my life (mostly in fear of one thing or another, I grew up being taught that the world is a very dangerous place) and searching for a better way. I tend to take things very seriously and I am trying very hard to move away from that. I don't want to live in fear any more. So, if anyone has any ideas in that direction, they would be appreciated as well.  to you all,Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi laura, the first thing I want to say is "YES, you go girl" on all of what you posted.







I think your on the way.







now for the bad news, I would stick to it the way its presented, as it is presented that way for very specific reasons and progression. So go the schedule route. You will be able to look forward to side four still and that may keep you motivated to get there, but sounds like your motivated and this is a very good thing. I bet when your done with it this time and take a breather afterwards that you will say to yourself I think I will incorporate this into my life on a daily or semi daily basis, not just for IBS, but al the other benefits from it. One thing about HT and other relaxation techniques is the more you do them the easier they get and the continued benefits you get from them. Hope that helps. Try to do a couple of specifics of side four in your head without the tapes or listening when your just doing your day to day things.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

OK, Eric. I thought that's what you would say! I will wait to listen to Side 4 when I am supposed to.







I do like to imagine those star flakes though!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, no problem with that what so ever. Incorporate that into you well being as much as you can. The more you learn things like that, the more you can do them while your out and about in the world, you don't always have to be relaxed to do HT and this allows you on your own to be able to slowly start to concentrate/let go (which I know sounds weird) and focus down on imagery and healing and your body being well and doing good things for you and with you.







On a side four note, maybe this time another part will catch your attension and that will be a part you like.On another note, my feeling sometimes are anything that bugs me is probably something I should perhaps look at and say thats what I might need to do and maybe thats WHY its bugging me. If I evaluate it and find hey it just didn't vibe with me its nothing I just move on. However, sometimes it is the reason its bugging me and then I can take measures to help correct it.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Lauralee,I too love Side 4. Starflakes melting into my body...MMM.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Side 4 always was my favorite, too. I do it on my own a couple of times a week, and, darn if I don't fall asleep as fast as I did when it was Mike's voice!!!That side is the one I use if I have any cramping, and it always takes it away.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Side 4 i didnt really get on with. I Liked side 3 and 5 best i think. Although i cant remember much about them.


----------

